# I am Back



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tim and Rochelle!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Back! Sad to think that people are so cruel. Hope all goes better this time. Good Luck.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

i was out over 40 years [AFB]. stuff has changed. for me the swarm trap idea was a bust. not many wild bees left and the bees in hives are better managed to limit swarming. yes things have changed but bees are still bees.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome back and good luck this year.


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

Good luck!


----------

